# Gunsmith for Re-Bluing in N.E. Ga



## K80Shooter (Mar 5, 2020)

Looking for a gunsmith who can re-blue a shotgun barrel for an over/under. Needs to be near Elberton, Hartwell, Royston or Lavonia general area.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 5, 2020)

Donnie Gettys in Hartwell


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks Pappy, I sent him a message on f****book and am waiting on a response.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 6, 2020)

All the work he has ever done for me is top notch.  He worked with Frank Wood back in the 80's in Toccoa.  Donnie did most of the metal work, and Frank specialized on wood


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 6, 2020)

does he have a website?


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 7, 2020)

Just so everyone knows.

We wound up taking the gun to Ace Firearms in Easley SC and had them cerakote it. They did a fantastic job at a much lower price than getting it re-blued.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 8, 2020)

its hard to find somebody that reblues


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 8, 2020)

K80Shooter said:


> Just so everyone knows.
> 
> We wound up taking the gun to Ace Firearms in Easley SC and had them cerakote it. They did a fantastic job at a much lower price than getting it re-blued.


cerakote doesn't require near the prep work that bluing does.  When you blue, every little flaw will show up.  The bare metal has to be perfect, and then it has to be cleaned of all oil, grease, and finger prints, or that will ruin the bluing.

Cerakote doesn't show those flaws thru like bluing does.


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 9, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> cerakote doesn't require near the prep work that bluing does.  When you blue, every little flaw will show up.  The bare metal has to be perfect, and then it has to be cleaned of all oil, grease, and finger prints, or that will ruin the bluing.
> 
> Cerakote doesn't show those flaws thru like bluing does.



I agree and I didn't say it wasn't worth it but, the shotgun was not mine and the owner did not want to spend that much money.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 9, 2020)

K80Shooter said:


> I agree and I didn't say it wasn't worth it but, the shotgun was not mine and the owner did not want to spend that much money.



Oh, I wasn't saying that cerkote was bad or anything, I was just trying to shed some light on why it is so much less expensive than traditional bluing.  

Depending on the value of the gun, I would have to seriously consider cerakote over bluing too.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 17, 2020)

K80Shooter said:


> I agree and I didn't say it wasn't worth it but, the shotgun was not mine and the owner did not want to spend that much money.



What was the est. for reblueing?


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 18, 2020)

nmurph said:


> What was the est. for reblueing?



Sent you a pm


----------

